# Erecta-rack



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Hey everyone , I'm sure this is a routine conversation on here but I've missed them. I'm thinking of ways to get organized for the upcoming season here. I'm wondering if anyone has the electra racks? They look portable and strong but can't really tell from website. I want some strong easy to set up dry racks for baseboards and maybe doors. Any thoughts here?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you do a search for racks you will find a great many threads on the subject. I use the erecta-rack and they are portable, fit together easy and are strong enough for everything I have used them for. I know many other members have them as well well. There are also some good home made racks pictured in some of the rack threads too.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Cool good to know ill be researching a little more than picking one up ! I need portable racks on the go!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Whats an electra rack?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Whats an electra rack?


its for making your rack bigger . 
:blink:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Whats an electra rack?



yes,the proper name would be nice.

http://www.erecta-rack.com/


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

It's electa-lack - the offshore version


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What are you guys going on about?


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Ya ya my iPhone made a spelling error. Lol anyways thanks workaholic for the info . I like that they r portable and sturdy, I think I'm going to order me some


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Jtpaintalot said:


> Ya ya my iPhone made a spelling error. Lol anyways thanks workaholic for the info . I like that they r portable and sturdy, I think I'm going to order me some


They are super easy to deal with. I had some shipping damage and I called them about it and they were so nice and accomedating, I decided to live with it...serious. I think they sent me some new holders anyway.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Whats an electra rack?


Focker.....you beat me to it :thumbsup: Lol That was going to be my reply  Anyway, tons of info to be found here :yes:
Just type it into the "search" window


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Jtpaintalot said:


> Ya ya my iPhone made a spelling error. Lol anyways thanks workaholic for the info . I like that they r portable and sturdy, I think I'm going to order me some


If your getting the work for them I think you will be quite pleased. There's several other guys here that use them, and they have posted some good reviews. I would like to have a set myself someday :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, my iPhone respells words for me all the time


----------

